# so has anyone been out the last few nights an what did u see



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

o no


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Went out and got a nice one at 21" and change. Spooked another one before had opportunity to stick, about same size. Saw 4 small ones, 5 to 10". I am thinking they are gone for most part except packs of stragglers that will be coming through periodically next few weeks. What has anyone else seen?


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

about the same


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Hit the Destin pass lastnight (Friday) and got 3 from 18" to 20" and they were hiding good in the rock jettys. A big difference from last weekend where they were pouring out and was able to limit out easily. Think its bout over besides the scragglers as mentioned.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks FINZ. You inspired me to make one more trip. I also got three (15",18",20") We saw more, but the fireworks from the parade made them extra skitish.

Here is my more detailed report from last night.


----------

